# Reloading Ammo



## Jeffery8mm (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anyone here reload thier own ammo? I just got set up with a RCBS press and all the neccesities recently. A loaded a few .270 rounds last season and harvested a deer with one of my rounds!!!! I also will start reloading for my 44 mag and 357 revolvers. Just courius, seems like not alot of folks bother to reload any more!?
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

I still reload my own pistol and rifle cartridges (.44, .357/.38, .22-250) on my RCBS rockchucker. Want to add .45ACP and .270 soon. Reload my own 12 guage rounds as well (lead only) on an old VersaMEC (got it as a christmas gift from my folks 30 years ago when I was a teenager).

I still have a couple of small LEE kit reloader kits for the backpack in .44 and .22-250 but haven't used them in 20 years or so. Those were popular in the backpacking days in Montana.

It's gives one a sense of self accomplishment when you take game with a handloaded round, besides you never know when you won't be able to get any at the store...


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I've loaded many hundreds of 12 ga. with my little Lee Hand Loader and just ordered one for .30-30. Will see how it works.

galump


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I just loaded 40 rounds last night for my .270 with my Lee Loader. That's the only thing I reload right now, but I'm in the process of getting the equipment and components to reload my 12 gauge shells.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I still reload for 30-30, 357/38, 45 Colt, 45 ACP, 9mm, 303 British, 6.5x55 Swedish, and 12 ga, 20 ga and .410. Does that count? I have dies for other calibers, that I don't reload or have a rifle/pistol for at the moment. Yes there are still many of us that reload and it's not a lost art.. I've taught my daughters to reload and now am teaching the oldest daughter's husband to reload. 

All this is done on an RCBS single stage and MEC 600 jr(.410, 20 ga, 12 ga), or a 650 (12 ga).
I would love to get a progressive press for the pistol calibers, but haven't done so yet..


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

i reload my own pistol ammo .38/.357 and .44 on a dillon press i have harvested several deer with my pistol and loads


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

the bullets and shot have taken an awful jump in price


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

been loading for 30+ years
running mostly cast lead
it is a great feeling to harvest game with your own loads :goodjob:


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

mink said:


> the bullets and shot have taken an awful jump in price


Wow are you ever right!
Started out (15 years ago) w/ a Lee loader as it was the only one at the time that would load .225 Win.
Added a 7mm mag, .270. Lee Loader
Just this year found RCBS dies for the .225 Win., so got a Lee Anniversary "Kit" 'bout $80 bucks.
Now have .223, .270, 45-70 dies and will most likely add .357 and .44 mag.

Hope those old primers @ .99 cents per 100 still work!
Some thing to do in the winter.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I started 25 years ago. I was single and had disposable income and bought plenty of supplies thru the years. I still use boxes of bullets with a $2.95 price tag, powder that cost $5.00, etc. Keep it dry and sealed, it stays good. I'm glad I stocked up when I did.


----------



## Jeffery8mm (Jan 30, 2006)

I am sure glad to see fellow reloaders here!! I may have a question or two in the future!!
The cost of all components does seem to have jumped up, but to me it is still worth it. I dont cast my own pistol bullets, but have bought a box of the Oregon Trail cast SWC for my 44. Casting seems like it would be fun and ad another aspect to the reloading!!!
Thanks for all of the replies

Jeff


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I used to reload 12 gauge; 20 gauge; .243; 30-06; 35 Remington and .357. I haven't reloaded for many years since finding a place to shoot in my area is impossible or costly. The cost of joining a shoot club is out of the question. Some of my friends that belong to the club say the cost of components isn't saving them as much as it used too.

The main benefit for me was loading bullets that gave me the best accuracy with my rifles. I still have my reloading presses and dies. Last summer I went to a local Flea Market. A man there had a RCBS Rock Chucker Press for sale for $5.00. That's right, five dollars. I didn't need it but I just couldn't pass that up. 

Get yourself a good reloading reference book and follow all the safety rules. You may be surprised how well your rifle shoots with the proper loads. 
Good luck, NJ Rich


----------



## Jeffery8mm (Jan 30, 2006)

NJ Rich. Thanks for the reply. the Speer manual is what I am using now.
If you have any 30-06 or 357 componets that you want to part with, let me know!!!
Jeff


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Reload?

Well......223, 22-250, 257 Roberts, 257 Weatherby, 6.5x55, 7x57, 280 Remington, 30-30, 300 Savage,.308, 30-06, 300 H&H, 300 Win, 338 Win, 375 H&H, 38 spl, 357 magnum, 9x18, 9x19, 38 Super, 45 ACP, 20 gauge, 12 gauge.

Equipment? Two Rockchuckers, RCBS reloader special, Lee progressive, 2 MEC's and 1 Texan. RCBS scales, Ohaus scales. Trimmers, powder measures, case tumblers, digital calipers, etc. Lead production pot and various molds, both Lee and Lyman.

And last time I looked, about 25 pounds of powder.

Yes, I reload....


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Yup, sounds like Jolly reloads!  


I haven't in years (lost my reloading room to a step-daughter when I got married) except for a few .30-06's with 180gr. Hornady's for deer hunting. Did get a buck two years ago with that load and a doe last year. Should've had a one horn spike three years ago but I passed it up waiting for something bigger. Turned out it was the only deer I saw opening day! :flame: 

Anyway, I'm just now getting back into it! Whoo hoo! :hobbyhors This week I'll start with some mild .44's (8 gr. Unique & 240 gr. cast lead SWC at about 900 fps.) and some mild and full house loads for my new .458 Win. Mag. I've also been loading up on .375 Hornady's and brass before the big price increases due for the middle of Sept.

Not too worried about '06, .223 or 9mm brass. Even with people scrounging the ranges more nowadays, there's never a shortage of free stuff around. Bullets are another matter. That's why I got a Lee Production Pot and a bunch of molds (more to come) and was able to secure about 80 lbs. or so of wheel weights! Now I just have to get learnin' how to cast bullets and I'm in business! :baby04: 

Any tips on bullet casting would be much appreciated and eagerly anticipated. Have fun loading and shooting, I know I plan on it!

Dave

P.S.- The only press I've owned & used (besides a couple Lee Loaders) is a Lee Turret Press I got at the now defunct Bill's House of Guns in Northern Wisconsin back in '86. Love that thing! My .375 H&H dies are RCBS, otherwise all the rest are Lee.


----------



## Jeffery8mm (Jan 30, 2006)

Bwana, That 44 mag load is great. I too use 8gr of unique pushing a Laser CAst 240gr SWC hard cast bullet. Real nice to shoot!!!
Jeff


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Bwana said:


> Yup, sounds like Jolly reloads!
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on bullet casting would be much appreciated and eagerly anticipated. Have fun loading and shooting, I know I plan on it!



Search the net but heres a start... graybeards has a cast bullet section too

http://castboolits.gunloads.com/index.php?


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I load lots of pistol and several rifle cartridges... I have cast for quit a few calibers. Its a good hobby in and of itself. I have several rockchucker pressess,half a dozen lee progressive's
and a dillon 550... I have been loading since I was 15... over 30 years ago...


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Belated thanks for the link TP...you don't mind me callin' you TP do you?  

Just kiddin'!

Dave


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

I keep my powder etc in an old chest freezer with a small wattage bulb in it to keep moisture at bay. I have some powder I bought back in 95 that still works fine.


----------

